# HELP - ID Needed - Are These Really Msobo's



## aussie123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is some pics of my fish that I bought as Msobos.
The males here colouring up resemble a Johanni except the dorsal fins are a real light irredescent blue colour with a black stripe along the middle of the dorsal fin.
What does everyone think about what these actually are as some guys are saying they are not msobo's and that some are saulosi's.
Sorry about the quality of the pics but a awful camera and a dark shed so cant get them any better.
I will see if I can get someone to drop over with a decent camera and take some proper pics to post up.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

aussie123 said:


> What does everyone think about what these actually are as some guys are saying they are not msobo's and that some are saulosi's.


As I'm sure you already strongly suspect they are not M. msobo, and they don't look like Ps. saulosi either. The body shape and coloration doesn't look right for either species.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Saulosi do not exhibit stripes ever so definitely not saulosi.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are more like Melanochromis johanni/interruptus which are similar to Msobo in having yellow-orange juveniles and females, black and blue mature males. They could be Melanochromis mixed with Msobo hybrids. They are not pure Msobo, that is for sure. "Johanni" hybrids most likely.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

johanni X msobo hybrid if you ask me


----------



## matt_a (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions. Theres every chance they are exactly what they are meant to be. They certainly seem like it to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are most certainly not Msobo's. I'd have to agree that they do look like hybrids of some sort.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i have a fish that look like the male!
its a purpelish blue colour withs tripes etc. MEGA aggressive, i always assumed it was a hybrid if that helps


----------



## aussie123 (Oct 11, 2007)

its definately very confusing to say what these are.
I guess some grow out time will be the only answer


----------

